# Sigma Buster 2000?



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Looking for some more flair at night. Currently running MJ 808-u on the bars (1100 lm allegedly) and Lezyne 600XL on helmet. While the setup works well I am finding I am having a difficult time going faster as my lighting isn't super bright.
I saw the Sigma Buster 2000 and looks to be nice but cannot find much on it. Retail is $300 but i found it a bit cheaper so thinking if it would be a good choice. I am wondering if the claimed 2000lm is accurate as it seems the mtbr test showed the Sigma Buster 600 was accurate to the claim.


Thanks!


----------



## Blue66 (Sep 18, 2016)

Review (sorry - only in German): Sigma Buster 2000 HL | MTB-News.de
But also beamshots for comparison - hope it helps


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You might want to check into lights with neutral white tint too instead of cool white. Keeps the trail from looking washed out so easier to read the trail to pick better lines. Several options out there that you might find work better for you for the same or less money.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue66 (Sep 18, 2016)

Can't find any information about the LED but according to the beamshots it looks like they are cool white.
On the other hand you get a wireless remote control (2,4 GHz signal) with the possibility to control 2 lamps (Sigma Buster) at the same time, for example one on the lid and one on the bar and a battery pack with capacity indicator and USB port (only output for mobile phone or GPS). Don't know any other light in the 200,- €/$ price range with those features (even Ituo ) - street price in Germany is about 175,- € / $185,-, but $300,- is overpriced.

More information at Sigma website: SIGMA SPORT

Product video: 




Other beamshots (more professional equipment): https://www.bike-components.de/blog...gleich-ausleuchtung-einleuchtend-dargestellt/

&#8230; I work neither for Sigma, nor do I own a lamp of the brand


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am on the fence as to what I want to do. I really want a brighter light but, like everyone, I don't want to shell out a lot of $$. I wanted to stay closer to $100 but looks like anything decent is over that.


----------

